#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Festival op de markt in Hengelo

## 4wd

"Festival op de markt" Marktplein in Hengelo
vanavond 22aug, "The Wall" + voorprogramma 
morgen 23 aug "Direct" + voorprogramma

foto's (van de techniek) volgen alsook meer details: 
hier alvast wat getallen om mee te beginnen  :Smile: 

Rabotheater Hengelo

alvast wat foto's

-----------------------------------------------------

*[FONT=Times New Roman]PA:[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman]L Acoustics V-DOSC [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]12x RH Synco TRC81 MH-speaker (full-range)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]2x Synco TRC Quad Amp-Rack ( 262 )[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]14x Synco CW152A monitor-speaker[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]2x Synco CW152 Quad Amp-Rack ( 268 )[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]1x Synco CW152 Dual Amp-Rack ( 265 )[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]1x Midas H2000 44+4/10/2 mengtafel set (LK150)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]2x Digico D5[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]1x Digico D1[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]8x Sennheiser 3000-serie rack 1 ( set 25 ) [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]8x Sennheiser 3000-serie rack 2 ( set 26 )[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]16x DPA 4066f head-set incl. DPA-> Sennheiser verloop.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]16x Sennheiser SK3063 bodypack transmitter ( 65/67 )[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]4x Shure Beta87A wireless set[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]12x Neumann KM184 mt[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]8x Neumann TLM 103[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]ASL Wireless ( 4 posten )[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]ASL basis-set ( 8 posten ).[/FONT]

*[FONT=Arial]Iicht: [/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial]Vari-Ltite's,blinders,frontlicht,etc. .?.?. merk/type tafel[/FONT]



*[FONT=Times New Roman]LED:[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial]40x Lighthouse R12 module 1200 X 1000mm ( Indoor / Outdoor )[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]24x [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial Narrow]Lighthouse R10i/o modules 640 x 480mm [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial Narrow]40x [/FONT]**[FONT=Arial Narrow]Lighthouse R12-ER-II modules 1000 x 1200mm[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial Narrow]4x SDI Spiltter 1x->10x [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial Narrow]3x Lighthouse LIP KX[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial Narrow]2x Lighthouse LIP SX[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial Narrow]1x Extron USP 405 Universele Signaal Processor[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial Narrow]1x [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial]Camera wagen (TV-regie 3) + 5x Camera[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]1x [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial Narrow]Snell & Wilcox Supervisor (large screen optimizer)[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial]6x [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial Narrow]Sony PVM 9020 9" preview monitor (video).[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial]2x [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial Narrow]LG L1811SG-VL 18” (45.7cm) TFT scherm[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial]1x [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial Narrow]Diventix DVX8022 Computer/Video Switcher (8 in -> 2 uit)[/FONT]*

----------


## Gast1401081

ja, dat wordt weer ouwerwets gaaf...

hoe laat begiunt het?

----------


## 4wd

vrijdag 22 augustus: 
21.30 The Wall van Pink Floyd 
23.00: Black Light Drive-in Show 

zaterdag 23 augustus: 
12.00-17.00: Uit Festival Hengelo 
20.00: Josje en Elske (winnaars Rabotheater Open Podium Twente 2008) 
20.30: L.I.N.E. 
21.45: DI-RECT 
23.00: Black Light Drive-in Show 

zondag 24 augustus: 
11.00: koffieconcert Concordia met Hans Keuper 
14.00: Hengelo (O) Hoort: een programma met poëzie, muziek en theater (o.a. Simon Vinkenoog) door het Lambooijhuis.

----------


## salsa

Stop licht staat op Rood, stop licht staat op Groen..
In Hengelo is altijd wel een festivalletje te doen....

Gaaf denk ik die Pink Floyd uitvoering! 
Leuk om meer foto's te zien!

Dave

----------


## Gast1401081

> Stop licht staat op Rood, stop licht staat op Groen..
> In Hengelo is altijd wel een festivalletje te doen....
> 
> 
> Dave



heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,, das Almelo....

enne 
Ich bin in Almeloër !

----------


## 4wd

de foto's vind je hier

The Wall Powered by Hecla Professional Audio & Video Systems

 :Smile:  wat een geweldige productie.
ondanks het weer een grote opkomst.
bijna continu regen

----------


## Gast1401081

jammer dat er geen "wall"was...
zoals bij pink noise

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Lichttafel op de vrijdagavond was volgens mij Compulite, tafel van Rabotheater zelf. Zaterdag een Pearl (volgens mij 2000) voor het licht en een GrandMA ultralight voor het videogedeelte op het grote scherm tijdens het optreden van Di-rect.
Licht wat er hing was erg theater gebaseerd, voor de vrijdagavond bedacht. Voor Direct waren iets meer spotjes, of natuurlijk een paar balken met Parren geen overbodige luxe geweest. Nu is zo'n megascherm als achtergrond natuurlijk wel mooi, maar bij muziek als Di-rect vind ik wat ACL's en Parren erbij beter passen.

Maar laat ik niet klagen, wij hadden helemaal geen licht bij ons. Wij mochten alleen maar een het einde van beide avonden plaatjes draaien. Een mooie plek hadden we daarvoor wel, de bovenverdieping van de FOH tent ! Wij stonden vrijdag-avond in ieder geval wel droog. We hebben nog wel zitten twijfelen of we bovenin nog wat zouden hangen, maar daar waren de weersvooruitzichten niet op afgestemd. Dus gewoon 1 flightcase met mengpaneeltje, CD speler en Muziek-PC en 2 lijntjes naar de begane grond en klaar.

Ik zal nog eens kijken of ik nog mooie foto's heb.

Frank
Black Light

----------


## 4AC

Leuk om dit lijstje te zien! Woon zelf in Borne, een dorpje dat een paar meter naast hengelo ligt. Josje en Elske zijn school- en klasgenoten van mij, nogmaals toevallig dus. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Maar een vraagje: welk bedrijf heeft de boel er neergezet? Ik zie wel her en der op een flightcase het logo van Purple (PURPLE GROUP | Pro Audio, Licht en Backline verhuur, Flightcase en Decor fabricage) maar dit kan ook gehuurd zijn.

Ben erg benieuwd, aangezien er in Hengelo ook een bedrijfje (genaamd Decilux, Decilux audio bv. | Verhuur, verkoop en import van professionele geluidsinstallaties) zit. Die zullen wel balen... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Kwam er toevallig langs tijdens het bouwen.

Koppen zijn grotendeels (of alles) van flashlight.

Geluid was idd Purple

----------


## 4wd

> Maar een vraagje: welk bedrijf heeft de boel er neergezet? Ik zie wel her en der op een flightcase het logo van Purple (PURPLE GROUP | Pro Audio, Licht en Backline verhuur, Flightcase en Decor fabricage) maar dit kan ook gehuurd zijn.



 
Hecla Professional Audio & video Systems BV ook uit Hengelo
heeft dit er neer gezet 
(waar ik werk)

----------


## dabassman

Hebben jullie ook v-dosc dan? Want volgens mij zijn er maar een paar bedrijven die dat in NL hebben. En die P's lijken verdacht veel op die van Purple. Kan toeval zijn.

----------


## Gast1401081

zoals zoveel bedrijven huurt hecla ter plekke bij wat er nodig is.
Gezien de investeringen die er nodig zijn, en de rendementen die je erop draait geen overbodige luxe, trouwens... 

En Purple heeft genoeg in de kelder staan om dit soort klussen er ff bij te doen, net zoals Ampco, en Generations. Had het dan wel chiquer gevonden als de P ff afgeplakt was geworden, maar ja..

Of dacht er iemand werkelijk dat er hier in t oosten nog een geluidboer is die investeert in Line-array's, terwijl er binnen een straal van 100 kilometer opleggers vol hout te huren zijn?

( vond die MA-5000's al vreemd, trouwens, het eerste lijstje dat ik zag vermeldde martin wl-speeltjes..)

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

PA & FOH was toch gewoon allemaal Purple ?? Ik was zaterdag wel met de fiets, maar zoveel heb ik nou ook weer niet gezopen !!
Hecla deed veel in organisatie en vooral video, maar bij de PA en de FOH zag ik toch echt Purple apparatuur en mensen. De lichtman van Di-rect was dan wel weer van Tenfeet, maar dat mag de pret niet drukken.

Frank

----------


## JeroenVDV

Denk toch niet dat Hecla met V-dosc sleept en jongens achter een lichttafel heeft zitten..

Kortom, Hecla heeft video geleverd, Purple geluid en Flash (?) licht.

----------


## 4AC

Oke dan, Hecla doet dat soort dingen ook ja.
Decilux heeft wel een aangekochte Line-Array van QSC. Samen met wat dubbel 18" ers van hetzelfde merk. (WL10 en WL218)

 :Wink:

----------


## 4wd

ja de PA en de FOH zijn van purple en een deel van het licht is van flashlight en andere deel van het rabotheater.

zelf hebben we geen line array systeem maar Rh SR5en en BPSjes.(En nog meer Rh spul)
en het is toch geen schande als je naast apparatuur ook mensen bij purple inhuurt. kortom de hele organisatie ligt bij Hecla en er is veel ingehuurd.
echter de hele video installatie (Ledwalls en aansturing) is wel van ons zelf.
 :Smile: 

The Wall is coming this evening in Hengelo - The Moscow Expat Forums

een forum met youtube linkjes en commentaar 


Hengelo - Pink Floyd ...The Wall - Twentsche Courant Tubantia

krant TC Tubantia

----------


## stekelvarke

> en het is toch geen schande als je naast apparatuur ook mensen bij purple inhuurt.



In tegendeel zelfs, in de meeste gevallen is dit een slimme zet.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Oke dan, Hecla doet dat soort dingen ook ja.
> Decilux heeft wel een aangekochte Line-Array van QSC. Samen met wat dubbel 18" ers van hetzelfde merk. (WL10 en WL218)



sja... maar die kunnen het weer niet fatsoenlijk inregelen. 
Beter goed ingehuurd, met een goeie crew, dan slecht gekocht.

line's is toch een specialisme dat hier in het oosten nog niet echt aanwezig is.

----------


## SPS

Was het trouwens een succes?
( Artistiek gezien en qua bezoekersaantallen ?)
De foto vanaf de VIP tribune geeft niet veel hoop op tevreden VIP-pers lijkt mij.
De FOH torenflat staat gruwelijk in de weg.
Over zichtlijnen gesproken....

Daar zou je bij Andre Rieu niet mee weg komen.....

Paul

----------


## 4wd

> Was het trouwens een succes?
> ( Artistiek gezien en qua bezoekersaantallen ?)
> De foto vanaf de VIP tribune geeft niet veel hoop op tevreden VIP-pers lijkt mij.
> De FOH torenflat staat gruwelijk in de weg.
> Over zichtlijnen gesproken....
> 
> Daar zou je bij Andre Rieu niet mee weg komen.....
> 
> Paul



het was een groot succes volgens omstanders en de krant ook op diverse
forum's wordt er over gesprken dat dit zeer dicht bij het echte komt, sommigen zeggen zelfs dat het beter was als in berlijn.

de FOH torenflat was idd een lomp object ja.. geen klachten over gehad

----------


## fl@x

> sja... maar die kunnen het weer niet fatsoenlijk inregelen. 
> Beter goed ingehuurd, met een goeie crew, dan slecht gekocht.
> 
> line's is toch een specialisme dat hier in het oosten nog niet echt aanwezig is.



 
Wat een opgekropte gevoelens toch weer. Vertel? Erg professioneel om zulke uitspraken te doen zonder feiten te noemen.

----------


## moderator

> Wat een opgekropte gevoelens toch weer. Vertel? Erg professioneel om zulke uitspraken te doen zonder feiten te noemen.



Barpraat, volslagen onbelangrijk voor het onderwerp!

Laatst een mooie discussie tussen de FOH technicus en een lokale tech...de lokale tech zou het he-le-maal anders doen, dit niet goed, dat verkeerd.
Gezien het verloop van de opbouw de manier waarop deze tech werkt en het resultaat wat hij aflevert vond ik zijn reactie meer dan lachwekkend...
" och, dan zal je ook wel een verklaring hebben dat je deze klus niet schuift."

Zo'n opmerking komt uiteraard arrogant over, maar lees nu nog eens de ongenuanceerde ( ik zeg niets over het waarheidsgehalte!) opmerking van Mac en alleen wanneer je er niet ( een beetje) om moet gniffelen lijkt me een vervolg op z'n plaats.

Krijgt dit concert nog een vervolg ergens in Europa? Lijkt me gaaf om mee te maken.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wat een opgekropte gevoelens toch weer. Vertel? Erg professioneel om zulke uitspraken te doen zonder feiten te noemen.



Doel van een Line-aray is het verreveld evenzogoed bestrijken als het stuk ervoor, en als het ff kan ook net zo luid. Vaak wil je dan nearfields voor de eerste paar meter.

En ik heb nog geen oosters bedrijf dat horen doen. Of het klonk fantastisch, maar dan wel vooraan (megasound-oude markt enschde), of het was er overal, maar dan klonk het niet wegens uitdoofproblemen(idem), of het array haalde 3/4e van de zaal niet(decilux-textielbeat). 
Ik heb zelfs een array gezien dat voor de helft op het dak van de cafe's aan de overkant stond gericht(SampleTemple-oude markt enschede). 

M'n hoop is op Valk gevestigd, die is nu met een KF-array bezig. En schijnt er een boel voor bijgeleerd te hebben, naar eigen zeggen.

mar afijn, in Groesbeek zit een club ( Pink Noise) die de Wall ook een paar keer gedaan heeft, en daar ben ik wel bijgeweest. Blijft een fantastische show, als je m goed doet. Op tour gaan met de hengelose editie zal lastig worden, gezien de bezetting. Hebben vaak andere verplichtingen.

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Ik kan in ieder geval zeggen dat deze line-array wel goed klonk ! Maar eigenlijk vond ik het vorig jaar beter klinken. Toen deed Hof het podium & FOH, welke line-array zij hadden hangen weet ik niet meer, maar die vond ik beter klinken. (Stond wel een XL8 op FOH, dat is nog wel te onthouden :Wink: )
Zoals gezegd ligt het natuurlijk voor het grootste deel aan de man achter de knopjes ( / touchscreen van de digitale tafel).

Zoals beloofd nog wat foto's vanaf de bovenverdieping van de FOH tent :
The wall Hengelo - Windows Live SkyDrive

Er staan ook foto's op van vorig jaar, toen was Guus meeuwis te gast, met voorprogramma Henk Westbroek.

Ben benieuwd wat er voor volgend jaar op het programma staat.

Frank

----------


## Tilt

Hallo Allemaal,

Er was 1 systeemtechnicus van Purple, het geluid werd verder verzorgd door lokale technici van Hecla en het Rabotheater. Het lichtplan is gemaakt door Bas Berensen, de lampen zijn geleverd door Flashlight en door het Rabotheater.

De exacte aantallen weet ik niet meer, alles is inmiddels weer opgeruimd, maar hier toch een poging:
16 x VL 3500
8 x Highend Studio beam
8 x blinder
6? x ETC source 4 zoom 15/30
16 x Desisti Fresnel 2kw
8? x sunstrip voetlicht
56 dimbare TL's voor het decor
48 x Strand dimmers
2 x volgspot Robert Juiliat Topaze

groeten,

Allard

----------


## 4wd

> groeten,
> 
> Allard



 
Hey Allard (Rabotheater).  ik wist niet dat je ook op dit forum zit.
wat was het toch een geweldige productie he ?

Groeten
Sjoerd Verbraaken
Hecla Professional AV Systems BV

----------


## ruurd

Ziet er echt wel te gek uit! Vooral die led schermen.

Hoe waren de cameraposities? Handheld? Steadycam? Statief?

----------


## Tilt

Hoi Sjoerd, 

Af en toe kom ik hier ook langs. :Smile: 

camera posities: 1 op front of house
1 steadycam op het podium
2 camera's op stetief met dolly voor het podium langs.

Allard

----------


## Bastard

Nou dan zal ik ook maar even reageren met de exacte getallen
btw hey Allard, jij hier?

Het licht is ingehuurd bij flashlight aangevuld met materiaal van het Rabotheater. Gebruikt
12x VL3500 spot
12x VL2416
8x Studiobeam
conventioneel 2kW fresnel, sunstrips, thomas 4-lite, dimbare TL, RJ Topaz en ander grut

Een bescheiden set voor zo'n groot podium maar de nadruk lag op de video en het hele podium was compleet volgebouwd. De daklast zat compleet aan de limiet en er stond al een flinke truss-contructie van 40V truss om de 4 ton zware videowall en het licht te dragen. Voor een concert als dat van Di-rect hing er absoluut weinig licht maar er was geen mogelijkheid bij/om te hangen en het lichtplan was natuurlijk gebaseerd op The Wall. 

Bas Berensen

----------


## MicMic

Hey Bas, Sjoerd, Allard en de rest.

Ben toevallig op deze site terecht gekomen en heb het hele verhaal eens gelezen.

Bas, ik heb je na de tijd weinig gesproken, maar alsnog mijn complimenten voor het licht zag goed uit.Volgens mij zoals het bedoeld was. Als theater licht. Erg mooi.

Even een reactie terug op goed/beter/best geluid:
Het was, wat audio betreft want voor de rest kan en ga ik niet spreken, een heftige klus waarbij het hele verhaal technisch gezien maar twee keer voorbij is gekomen.
Namelijk, de generale repetitie en de uitvoering zelf. Eigenlijk geen doen denk ik achteraf.
Ik vindt persoonlijk dat we de show naar die omstandigheden met zijn allen(lees: het hele technische team) heel goed neer hebben gezet.

Het geluid was niet helemaal naar wens maar dat ligt natuurlijk niet alleen maar aan de man achter de knoppen(= mij), das wel heel kort door de bocht.
Het ligt ook aan de input die die man krijgt!

En aan de spullen lag het niet!!
Ik vindt persoonlijk V-Dosc naast Adamson een van de mooiste Line-arrays die er bestaat.
En de DigiCo's zijn prima al mix ik nog het liefst op een analoge bak, maar dat zal de leeftijd zijn  :Big Grin: 
De PA was overigens prima ingeregeld door David van Purple( en de ook FOH man van Direct).
Thanks again David.

Resume: Ik durf best te zeggen dat als we de show nog een paar keer hadden kunnen doen was het een top productie geworden.

Al met al, ik ben tevreden.... :Smile: 

Michel

----------


## Gast1401081

hee michel...

dacht al zoiets te zien ergens op de foto's... 

welkom op dit onvolprezen forum!!!

----------


## MicMic

> hee michel...
> 
> dacht al zoiets te zien ergens op de foto's... 
> 
> welkom op dit onvolprezen forum!!!



Thanks Gerard.

----------


## Stage-Q

ehh allard,

plan je mij de volgende keer ook in ?.... ik ben jaloers..helaas zat ik op q-base..

----------


## Velvet Monk

hallo mensen!

Ik ben van Velvet Monk, een van de bands die tijdens het festival op de markt zal optreden. Ik zag dat vorig jaar de videobeelden werden opgenomen. Is dat dit jaar ook het geval en zoja hoe geraken wij aan een dvd hiervan. 1000x thanks voor degene die deze vraag kan beantwoorden!

Burcak
Velvet Monk

----------


## kenx

> hallo mensen!
> 
> Ik ben van Velvet Monk, een van de bands die tijdens het festival op de markt zal optreden. Ik zag dat vorig jaar de videobeelden werden opgenomen. Is dat dit jaar ook het geval en zoja hoe geraken wij aan een dvd hiervan. 1000x thanks voor degene die deze vraag kan beantwoorden!
> 
> Burcak
> Velvet Monk




Kan je mss aan de organisatie vragen... :Embarrassment:

----------

